# risk takers home made aeroponics good enough 4 E bay?



## risktaker27 (Sep 16, 2008)

thought i would share my home made aeroponic system with you guys i paid 2 bucks for the rubber maid tub im planning on using this 1 day.i was also thinking of selling them on e bay tell what you guys think thx


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 16, 2008)

damn im soo stoned i forgot to upload the pics lol well here we go


----------



## Tater (Sep 16, 2008)

Whats under the hood so to speak?  What type of pump what type of sprayers, thats not true aeroponics is it?  I wouldn't buy one but then again I wouldn't buy one from anybody I'd make my own lol.


----------



## massproducer (Sep 16, 2008)

A couple of things... First I do not even see a water pump?  I think I see a small air pump but i do not see any water pump or any misters.  How does this system work?  Is it actually a DWC?

You may want to think about changing that perlite to hydroton, because the perlite will fall through the net pots and get into your rez, which can cause a lot of problems.

Before you ever try selling something you should thoroughly understand the system and ensure that it works the way you want it.


----------



## Tater (Sep 16, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 17, 2008)

well if you look colse ther is a water pump in the pic and  the perlite stuff would work fine the net pots are 3 inch no perlite would fall thru look at new pic .every thing in the pic is what the hydro store gave me when i bought a light hydroponic system combo so why would this not work if the hydro store sells this  crap ? e bay sells the same thing i have right here for like 80 bucks  thx for the  input guys


----------



## massproducer (Sep 17, 2008)

First of all you have to understand aeroponics and the fact that you are now introducing an a water pump and if you are saying aeroponics then 360 or 180 degree misters, which can both clog very easily, I have used everything from 2 inch net pots to 8", and i have used perlite for years, the perlite will break down and fall through the net pots, it is also very dusty when it get dry and is actually a health hazard, you are suppose to wear a dust mask working with dry perlite.  If the guy at the hydro store gave you perlite for a hydropnic system inculding net pots, then you may want to look at getting a new hydro store and perlite does not work well with net pots, that is why the vast majority of hydroponic gardeners use expanded clay pellets/ hydroton, that is their purpose, plus they hold both more air and water then perlite.  Perlite is a soil amendent to add more aeration to your medium or as a soil-less medium, but with it not staying constantly wet it is way to light of a stubstance to be an effective anchor for your plants.

Either way if you think that someone will buy this for $80 or whatever price when they can easily do what you have done and compile items, then by all means, do what you do.

How does this aeroponic system work?


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 17, 2008)

crist  all i wanted too know is what you  guys thought its  simple to replace the  perlite crap if its not considerd  aeroponics then is it DWC i never said i was going to sell thes on e bay it was just a thought


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2008)

risktaker27 said:
			
		

> crist  all i wanted too know is what you  guys thought its  simple to replace the  perlite crap if its not considerd  aeroponics then is it DWC i never said i was going to sell thes on e bay it was just a thought



Load a bowl and calm down.  You asked questions and you got answers.  No reason to get upset.   Although some of us may sound a little terse at times, we are here to help you.  

Your hydro guy gave you bad advise and/or sold you the wrong stuff.  I can absolutely guarantee you that Mass Producer and Tater have FAR more knowledge and experience than that salesperson at the hydro store (who is also trying to make a buck). 

If you have a DWC system, you have an air pump and air stones.  If you have an aeroponic system, you have a water pump and some kind of manifold (usually PVC) with misters attached.  It looks like you have part of 2 different systems.

:48:


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 17, 2008)

thx  hemp  thats all i wanted to hear .and by the way the water pump did come with a little pvc fiting but nothing else thought that was kinda weird


----------



## compqt (Sep 17, 2008)

A few people are already seling these on Ebay


----------



## Tater (Sep 17, 2008)

> crist all i wanted too know is what you guys thought its simple to replace the perlite crap if its not considerd aeroponics then is it DWC i never said i was going to sell thes on e bay it was just a thought



What are you upset about, no one attacked you.  When you ask for answers but don't get the ones you want or expect is that how you normally react?  Both mass and I were both trying to help.  If you read tone or between the lines of our posts, so to say, then that was all you mang.  Its not our fault we thought you were going to try to sell these on ebay, it was you that lead us to believe that, read your first post.  

Anywho, the pump you have there isn't enough for true areo but it might work as like a hybrid type system kinda like what I use.  You'll need low flow sprinklers and you might want to look into getting the kind that spin and emit larger water droplets as they almost never clog on you.  Also get yourself a real ph and tds meter this is a must.  There is no wiggle room for debate on this, if you are not using an electronic meter you will never hit your optimum ph levels and this is mucho important when growing hydro.  Also the guy at your hydro store is a douche, looks like he was just trying to make a buck, but luckily you found yourself a great forum full of helpful people (just work on that whole lashing out thing and you'll get much better results).

Good luck let us know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## Tater (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh yeah and one more thing if you tell me the gph on your pump and if it is a magdrive pump or a diaphragm pump I can tell you exactly how many sprayers you should be able to run without hitting to many snags.  Oh yeah and I just thought of something else, you may want to get yourself some panda poly or something else that blocks light and wrap the sides and top of your tub or you are going to have an algae problem, unless you run an ozone generator and use an airstone and pump to pump air into the tub.  That kills of everything, including your beneficial's, though.  But if you don't grow organic then you don't need to worry about that.


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 18, 2008)

compqt said:
			
		

> A few people are already seling these on Ebay


 
well im not planing on useing this any time soon since im still using soil to grow right now at the moment dont have time to mess with hydro.

but my problem befor was i dident like how mass was trying to tell me nobody was going to buy this off E bay for 80 bucks or what ever the price was cuz they could just make it them selves well i know for a fact people would buy this off e bay.not every body has the time to build 1 of thes.and everybody dosent have a local hydro store in ther area.and my best freind is a power seller on e bay has been selling there units for years so with that being said im done im not mad or anything

thx again hemp, tater, for all comments


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 18, 2008)

:bong:   Here ya go buddy enjoy

That still looks like a great system to me.  I personally think DWC is a great system to use.


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 18, 2008)

thx  killertea im doing that right now as we speak


----------



## thc is good for me (Sep 18, 2008)

Yea i had thought about selling these aeroponic systems on ebay. You can buy everything for like $30 from what iveseen on ebay they usually sell for between $40-$80 buck so you can make a few bucks selling these if you get enough traffic on your auction.

XD thats crazy the guy at the hydro store gave you perlite like MASSPRODUCER said perlite will get everywhere and just make a mess you should deffinetly switch to some hydrotron rocks or some lava rock its just easier to deal with.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 18, 2008)

_____- Massproducer-



AGREED!!! ^listen to that guy....


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 18, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> _____- Massproducer-
> 
> 
> 
> AGREED!!! ^listen to that guy....


     :hitchair: :ignore:


----------



## Tater (Sep 18, 2008)

If I  bought that off ebay and it  arrived  and was full of perlite and the rest of the second rate equipment you have there I would be pissed when I find out that I could have built the same thing for half the price and done a better job.  Just my opinion but I'd be willing to bet you would have a pretty bad rep pretty fast.  Once again why be angry about it, you asked a question and recieved truthful striaghtforward answers from both Mass and I and you have no reason to be upset with either one of us.  If ripping people off on ebay is your end goal then sure yeah go ahead and try to sell them but if you want to stand behind a quality product then what you have isn't it.


----------



## Tater (Sep 18, 2008)

And you still haven't told us how the system works.  Sprayers, misters, DWC, drip, what is it?  Whats the GPH on your pump, what are you trying to achieve with the system.


----------



## massproducer (Sep 18, 2008)

I am not saying that no one would want to buy it from you, but the fact is that you do not even know how to use this system or what it even is, so how you can plan on selling it on ebay is beyond me.  What if someone is having problems with the custom system that they just purchased, how do you plan on helping them?  When someone asks you detailed questions about the system before they buy it, as most people do, what are you going to tell them?  Because in all actuality, you don't really have an answer because you have not even used this system to understand all of the aspects of growing in it.

IMO, you should only be trying to sell something like this if it is tried and tested.  We live in a commerical society, especially in the western world, and IMO, this is the reason why, everyone is trying to make a quick buck.  I have very strong feelings on this because the first time i ever tried hydroponics, was from a similar 15 site ebb & flow system that i bought on ebay.  After about a week the system failed horribly, and when I emailed the seller they told me, "well I haven't actually used it, i just built it from plans on the internet", they could offer me no help, they basically ripped me off.  They didn't help me.  The fact is that when I did some research it took me about an hour to build something better and more suitable.

You can be angry if you want, you really can hate my guts, thats your prerogative, but I will never endorse someone getting treated the way i was, and it wasn't that they gave bad customer service, they just couldn't help me because they didn't understand what they created and were selling.  That is not cool.


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 19, 2008)

well  tater like i stated befor since the system dident come with misters just the air puimp air stones ect.i figures the water pump is for draining the system so its not a aeroponic system its a DWC

and i also stated befor mass im  not mad at anybody guess you guys skip over what i been posting here

thanks to everybody that gave me ther input in all its just a basic starter system here


----------

